# Weißer Film über dem Teich ?



## Red007 (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe das man mir weiterhelfen kann.
Ich habe mir vor zwei Monaten meinen Traum von einem Gartenteich erfüllt.
Stolz wie Bolle habe ich mich daran gemacht, meine Wasserwerte für die Fische zu optimieren, die ich mir im Mai einsetzen wollte.
An Belüftung, Bachlauf, Filteranlage etc. hab ich natürlich gedacht.
Alles was man halt so braucht.
Was ich mir nicht erklären kann ist dieser weiß-matt Ölfilm auf dem Wasser. Dieser hat sich in den letzten drei Tagen gebildet.
Was könnte das sein ?
Kahmhaut?
Abfallprodukt von einer Pflanze ?
Ratlos.....


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, das sieht schwer nach Kahmhaut aus.
Entweder die Oberflächenbewegung verbessern, auf Regen warten, oder Schlamm aus einem funktionierenden, Algenfreien Teich zum Animpfen.
Die Bakterien und Destruenten müssen sich erst Etappenweise bilden. Das geht von alleine weg, wenn sich genug Verbraucher dafür gebildet haben.
Filter nicht putzen um ihn nicht zu stören.
Das dauert seine Zeit, da kann man nichts machen.
Vg Monika


----------



## Red007 (14. Apr. 2017)

Vielen Dank, 
das hat mir schon ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2017)

Monika hat ja schon einen Hinweis geliefert 

Eventuell könnte es sich um Samenflug handeln ? Hast du dieses weiße Irgendwas auch auf dem Autodach/Motorhaube, auf Tisch und Gartensessel ?

Wir hatten im Vorjahr einen massiven Samenflug von Föhren. Alles war mit einer gelben Staubschicht bedeckt. Erschwerend kam noch hinzu das die Winde Saharastaub auch noch dazu brachten.

Wenn du eine funktionierende Filteranlage in Betrieb hast, sollte der Skimmer das ratzfatz erledigt haben.

Frohe Ostern
Helmut

Ps.: Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Red007 (14. Apr. 2017)

Vielen Dank, 

auch das könnte die Erklärung auf mein Problem sein.
Im Moment ist hier der teufel los was die Pollen angeht .
Nur ist alles eher gelblich bedeckt, statt weiß wie auf dem Teich.
Ich denke ich werde erstmal die Wasseroberflächenbewegung verbessern 
und auf regen warten. 
Das ich die Pumpe nicht reinigen soll, war ein guter Tipp Villt meine ich es mit der Säuberung auch einfach zu gut. 
Anfangs möchte man halt alles perfekt machen und schießt damit möglicherweise auch über das Ziel hinaus.
Danke für die rasche Hilfe 


Und euch auch frohe Ostern


----------



## tosa (14. Apr. 2017)

einfach über einen Skimmer nachdenken, dann ist das Geschichte!


----------



## Red007 (14. Apr. 2017)

Alles klar


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Apr. 2017)

Mitch hat mir letztes Jahr für meinen Teich empfohlen, einfach eine Luftpumpe mit Sprudelsteinen in den Teich zu setzen – und das hat die Kahmhaut tatsächlich vertrieben! Das war ein sehr wertvoller Tipp – und immer, wenn ich die Sprudeldinger jetzt sehe, denke ich an Mitch. So kann man sich auch ein Denkmal setzen.


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Die Fische auf dem Profilbild schwimmen also noch nicht bei dir?


----------



## Red007 (15. Apr. 2017)

Das sind kois von meinem Großvater. 
Die schwimmen nicht bei mir.
Derzeit habe ich noch keine Ahnung was ich bei mir einsetze.
Kois wären allerdings eine Überlegung wert.

Und die kois auf deinem Profil sind deine ?


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Red007 schrieb:


> Und die kois auf deinem Profil sind deine ?


----------



## Red007 (15. Apr. 2017)

Wow! Tolle Bilder


----------

